# Your favorite BBS LM?



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

we can all pretty much agree that the Car Lounges Favorite Wheel (by far) are BBS LM's. so i ask a question. Which BBS LM is your favorite.
U.S. Spec Silver








J. Spec Graphite








U.S. Spec Bronze










_Modified by a2a4raddo at 1:37 AM 1-10-2004_


----------



## dj_wawa (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Your favorite BBS LM? (a2a4raddo)*

depends on the car
and you named the pics wrongly


----------



## Beltfed (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: Your favorite BBS LM? (a2a4raddo)*

Are you interesting in getting them?
I prefer the standard silver, looks cool with the red center cap from the limited edition LM.
Almost got them for the M3, but thought the oem 19s looked fine after thinking about it.


----------



## SoonerE39 (Jan 9, 2004)

Silver


----------



## BananaCo (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: (SoonerE39)*

bronze hands down. 
bronze center LM's on any dark colored car = SEX
LM's are seriously one of the sexiest modern wheel designs today.


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: Your favorite BBS LM? (dj_wawa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dj_wawa* »_depends on the car
and you named the pics wrongly









good catch. Beltfed, i may for the E30, but not sure yet, still contemplating if i should spend that much money on wheels. anyhow, the M3 is White...so i'm thinking J Spec LM's would look best, then again Bronze would look good too. but so will silver..grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## davar (Nov 13, 2003)

These








http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...08047


----------



## T1VW (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: (davar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davar* »_These








http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...08047


----------



## maxor (May 7, 2001)

Bronze on black is hot. But I like the JSpec.


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Your favorite BBS LM? (a2a4raddo)*

You can get the bronze centered LMs in the US?


----------



## Jeff43 (Sep 13, 2000)

*Re: Your favorite BBS LM? (Deception)*

silver is my favorite...some visual evidence to back it up...
pic from e46fanatics (e46Boy i beleive):


----------



## keifa9 (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Your favorite BBS LM? (Jeff43)*

how big of an offset can you get on the LMs???


----------



## sntx (Jan 11, 2003)

*Re: Your favorite BBS LM? (a2a4raddo)*

They look even better in a 5x100 bolt pattern.


----------



## WRS2K (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: Your favorite BBS LM? (sntx)*

Here's a set of LMs with custom polished lips. 



















_Modified by WRS2K at 5:57 PM 1-10-2004_


----------



## OhioVr6 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Your favorite BBS LM? (WRS2K)*

wow...those bronze lm's on the m3 look so sexy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: Your favorite BBS LM? (OhioVr6)*

I like the gunmetal the best. Got any full pics of cars w/ J-specs?


----------



## wESTsAEED (Aug 31, 2002)

the bronze ones are soo sexy...


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: Your favorite BBS LM? (6cylVWguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6cylVWguy* »_I like the gunmetal the best. Got any full pics of cars w/ J-specs?


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Your favorite BBS LM? (WRS2K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WRS2K* »_Here's a set of LMs with custom polished lips. 


















I've seen this awesome S2000 with BBS LM's driving around Vancouver BC before. Unless there's another one from Washington.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Hot car!


----------



## WRS2K (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: Your favorite BBS LM? (Deception)*

I saw your Benzo on Robson. Sweet ride as well. I love that city and hope to be back up come sunnier weather. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by WRS2K at 10:16 PM 1-10-2004_


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: Your favorite BBS LM? (a2a4raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2a4raddo* »_









Hmm, something about the red centercaps kinda turns me off a little. If the whole center of the wheel was gunmetal, including the centercap, that would be very cool! Maybe it's an option?


----------



## Gateway (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: Your favorite BBS LM? (6cylVWguy)*









Holy cow








Lets get some of those pics into my BBS thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Gateway337 at 6:18 PM 1-10-2004_


----------



## Jerry_HEAVEN (Mar 16, 2000)

*Re: Your favorite BBS LM? (Gateway337)*

i love BBS Japan's wheels, better offsets, more sizes, more colors
































BBS LM Special 2002








and no, the Gold colored BBS LM arent readily availably domestically....youd have to get them from BBS Japan or import it, etc...



_Modified by Jerry_HEAVEN at 1:48 PM 1-13-2004_


----------



## awwsheeet (May 17, 2001)

*Re: Your favorite BBS LM? (Jerry_HEAVEN)*


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: Your favorite BBS LM? (awwsheeet)*

All of them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## andie (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: Your favorite BBS LM? (Beltfed)*

Silver '04 WRX. Any recommendations on rims? I'm thinking of getting the STi gauge. Is it worth it?


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: Your favorite BBS LM? (andie)*

What are u talking about


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Your favorite BBS LM? (AggvGtivr6)*

My favorite set of LM's are these fully polished gems. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
- Sam


----------



## WRS2K (Feb 28, 2002)

19s look too big on that GTI. Especially with no body kit to hunker it down.
Eyelids are for living things.


----------



## bfons808 (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Your favorite BBS LM? (WRS2K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WRS2K* »_Here's a set of LMs with custom polished lips. 
















_Modified by WRS2K at 5:57 PM 1-10-2004_









Wood!


----------



## TrierBora (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Your favorite BBS LM? (bfons808)*

I prefer my own. 
































Edit: added pics


_Modified by TrierBora at 11:04 PM 1-28-2004_


----------

